# Primer and paint for untreated brick?



## Pat_The_Painter (Mar 6, 2013)

I went to an estimate on Sunday the home owner has a brick row house. They would like me to paint all of the exterior brick. I have never painted brick before. What is the best primer and paint i should use. All my paint products come from Sherwin Williams and Duron.

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have used paints for concrete and porch and patio paints. They hold up good. No need to prime with either of these. I have also used Regal Select on a flip house and 3 yrs later it is still on the old brick foundation.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Loxon works well. The primer or the conditioner. 
Or Seal Krete.


----------



## BMBronxrep (Mar 26, 2014)

*Brick Paint*

Hello,

I know you said SW but I figured I would inform you of Benjamin Moores N068 Super Spec Masonry High Build Masonary Primer. Topcoat with any Acrylic you like. Preferably BM Ben Ext. Just another suggestion. :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I second the BM Masonry Primer. It will fill many of the holes/pores and give a better surface for the finish coat.


----------



## Pat_The_Painter (Mar 6, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> Loxon works well. The primer or the conditioner.
> Or Seal Krete.



I have used the Loxon primer before on a basement stairwell and top coated it with Super Paint, didnt hold up very well. Went back 3 yrs later to do some interior painting and it was flaking off the walls. I was luck bc the home owner said nothing to me about it.


----------



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> Loxon works well. The primer or the conditioner.
> Or Seal Krete.


This, go with loxon conditioner. You want to stay thin on brick and mortar and topcoat with any exterior. Seal Krete would work well to as a prime coat and give you a good bang for the buck.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

For the primecoat I would go with Zinnser's Bondz.Also formulated for brick and will stick!


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

mudbone said:


> For the primecoat I would go with Zinnser's Bondz.Also formulated for brick and will stick!


Never thought of this, been using loxon. Had good luck with Bondz?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Kilz Klear


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

MIZZOU said:


> Never thought of this, been using loxon. Had good luck with Bondz?


?:yes:


----------

